# Borg Warner S362 on 12V VR6?



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone ran a BW S362 on a 12V? It seems like a good match -- seems odd to me that no one has done it. It looks like the clearance to the firewall will end up being pretty tight though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm sure someone has done it out there but most opted for the s366. And you're right it should be a perfect match, just like most other 62mm turbos out there. The crazy big marmon vband flange scares many people from using it so you need to have someone machine off the BW flange and weld on your size. I was sold on ordering the billet version of this, called the s362fmw until the new s364.5fmw came out a few months ago. I have one currently being finished up and should have it running in the next month or so.


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm shooting for around 450 crank HP. How does the S364.5 FMW compare to the S362 FMW? Happen to have a compressor map for it?



Yareka said:


> The crazy big marmon vband flange scares many people from using it so you need to have someone machine off the BW flange and weld on your size.


Wouldn't it just be a matter of making a custom downpipe? It's not 'plug and play', but it doesn't seem like that big of a challenge all considered.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

No compressor maps out for the s364.5 just yet, its too new. It flows 5lbs/min more than the s362 but apparently spools the same or faster. Might be a little big for your goals but they still offer the 362fmw which should be perfect. Heres the specs on it, but you can find it cheaper 
http://www.full-race.com/store/turbos/borgwarner-airwerks/borgwarner-s300sx-fmw-turbo.html

You could custom a downpipe for it but its a 4.2" flange and the turbo is already fairly wide, so its doable but you'd need very good fab skills to get it back through the tunnel above the steering rack.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

I am running the s362 .88 a/r on my car.. Currently under construction so I couldn't tell u how it performs. I have a ATP manifold for it but Soon switched to a custom tubular manifold just cause of packaging reasons with the angle of the wastegate and 3.5" downpipe.. But I was told the previous owner was full spool at around 4-4300 rpm and made 400hp at 15psi and made 510ish at 20-21 psi


----------



## gmh (Dec 10, 2006)

jettagli_guy said:


> I am running the s362 .88 a/r on my car.. Currently under construction so I couldn't tell u how it performs. I have a ATP manifold for it but Soon switched to a custom tubular manifold just cause of packaging reasons with the angle of the wastegate and 3.5" downpipe.. But I was told the previous owner was full spool at around 4-4300 rpm and made 400hp at 15psi and made 510ish at 20-21 psi


i am looking at this same setup for my corrado. did you get the s362 up and running and how did it perform? what CR pistons arer you using? how does the .88AR do for the low end torque? i was also looking at the ATP manifold. is it not going to work? what did you end up doing? very interested in how your turned out...

I appreciate your time.
Glenn

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

